# Black Hills radio collared Turkeys



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

has anyone Hunting the blackhills, probably more so in Wyoming shot a radio collared turkey. I did last spring and was told they are doing a harvest sudy on toms in Wyoming to see if a two tom season is a possibility, just wondering if im the only one who has shot one.


----------

